# TRP CX8.4 vs. Paul MiniMoto



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Paul is cool because its Paul. The TRP's are RED. I'm torn. Suggestions?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The TRP is cheaper, comes in colors, and has road pad holders included. They are nice brakes, I've got a set. 

The Paul is a bit more money, handmade in the USA, looks killer, comes with crappy pads (but these can be replaced with road pad holders... something I would do right off the bat). 

Can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Mini-Motos will give you more clearance in mud, and are fully rebuildable, made in 'Murka, and very, very beautiful.
The TRPs are pretty as well, but made elsewhere, and not as much clearance, Clarence.
Both great brakes.

Los


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone else try them? Any other thoughts?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run TRP's and love hem enough to have a second set. Dont know for what but I do. They are awesome.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

A friend just put Mini Motos on his bike and says they're SUPER powerful. So if the Pauls have V power, canti mud clearance, and are made in America by a guy who will serve you a tequila shot at Interbike, what more could you be looking for?


----------



## lewisl (Nov 15, 2012)

I just installed the Paul's with 622-40 (actual width 37mm) tires and fenders and Ultegra STI levers. Wow! The bike stops. Doesn't require steel vice hands. Much easier to setup than cantis(been through TRP 950s, Paul's neoretro, and Avid shorty ultimate). The quick release is easy and effective. I go faster now because I am sure I can stop without slowing down a quarter mile in advance.


----------

